# 5-6 time rained on hay



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So at what point do you just bale hay to get it out of the field? I have alfalfa and grass that has been rained on several times the last two weeks. No day has allowed it to really cure. It was kinda close today after raking. Wasn't supposed to rain and now it's raining again. When we were raking it looked like the rakes were on fire with all the black dust coming off the hay. So at what point do you just bale and set it well away from anything else?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I had hay (second cutting grass) rained on four distinct times about a week ago though it was only on the ground a week. Tedded four times after it was raked the first time. Finally got it baled just ahead of another storm and you would honestly barely know it was rained on. Never let it lay matted down longer than necessary. Now that you're at the stage of having black dust, it just depends on how badly you want it off of the field. Will you have any better market for it if you get your black dust made at a good moisture compared to just forcing it through the baler regardless of its really ready to bale?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You are in a tough situation. As you know, you have to get it off the field, and to do that you have to allow it sufficient drying time for the baler to be able handle it. But you may have a heavy duty baler that could make high-moisture baleage. Wonder if cows would eat rained-on grass hay put up as baleage? If you have cattle it might be worth a try, or could give it away to someone to try feeding, just to get it off the field. Any way you go with it, it's expensive to have to lose a cutting and still have to get it baled.

Had my first rained on cut alfalfa the last cutting of 2016 and it had turned black and stemmy by the time it was sufficiently dry for the NH small square baler to handle it. While it was being baled, I took a bale to the cows in the adjacent pasture. When I saw that they were eating on it, I decided to put the hay into the barn and feed it in the winter. Cows left a lot of it, but they ate most of each bale and didn't abort.

Right now my fourth alfalfa regrowth is about 40% bloom bc of having to wait for a rain-free period to cut and bale it without it getting wet, and about 85% laid down bc of heavy rains last week and today. Potentially could cut this Tuesday with a 20% chance for rain the next four days, or wait until the following Tuesday to have four days of 0% chance for rain, but those forecasts likely will change. Strange August weather here...fortunately, the 50 x 100 hay barn is full of rb grass hay sufficient for two years feeding and don't need to cut and bale anymore grass.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

You are at that point. I have baled thousands of smalls this year that will only sell as landscape/mulch hay. Other option is to shred it and let it on the field. This works better on last cutting of the year so it decomposes over winter. That residue will eventually return fertility value to the soil, somewhere between $30 -$45 ton depending on fertilizer prices.

I think shredding is a better option than baling and set it in a fencerow. If you have to discount the next cutting because of residue it may be a wash.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The grass is in better shape then the alfalfa. I've sold similar alfalfa in the past for about $35 a bale. Someone will buy it. But putting up with the idiots calling thinking it's good horse hay someone is selling cheap will be a pain. I had thought about Tedding it, but I think that would have resulted in blacker hay. It rained every day since I cut it. I wouldn't have had time to ted it all. It's 130 acres in total. In no way am I leaving hay in the field. 3rd and 4th cuttings if baled right are far to valuable for that. I did that with teff and it nearly ruined the following cutting. The hay will go through the baler fine. Not worried about that. When I cut the hay the forecast was good. The next day everything changed. Though I suspect didn't get near as much rain as some of you guys get on a regular basis.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

130 acres? Ouch.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you can chop it and get it off the field it will make awsome compost a year or so down the road. Or at least a really nice top soil. 
Never leave it on the field! As it robs a ton of Nitrogen from the ground and vegitation it covers to break it down.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Teslan said:


> The grass is in better shape then the alfalfa. I've sold similar alfalfa in the past for about $35 a bale. Someone will buy it. But putting up with the idiots calling thinking it's good horse hay someone is selling cheap will be a pain. I had thought about Tedding it, but I think that would have resulted in blacker hay. It rained every day since I cut it. I wouldn't have had time to ted it all. It's 130 acres in total. In no way am I leaving hay in the field. 3rd and 4th cuttings if baled right are far to valuable for that. I did that with teff and it nearly ruined the following cutting. The hay will go through the baler fine. Not worried about that. When I cut the hay the forecast was good. The next day everything changed. Though I suspect didn't get near as much rain as some of you guys get on a regular basis.


I had 1st cutting that laid on the ground for a week and had 2 in. of rain on it. Since everyday there was a chance it could be baled it got tedded everyday. Turned out nicer than I thought and there was still some green left, however I still called it junk and will just put it in the pen and let the steers eat what they want I I don't have to bed them for a long time. I'm glad I tedded it as much as I did cause it kept it up off the ground and next to no dust when I was tedding. I'm not sure what to say on 130 acres though, I think I would find some body to chop it back onto the field. That's a lot of mulch hay.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Flail mower does a nice job on it. The pieces don't rob nitrogen this year really. Agressive raking or wheel rake will pick it back up in later cuttings though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

When I'm in this situation, I square bale for erosion control market or wedding planner or nativity scene market......either one works for me, about $3 a bale


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> When I'm in this situation, I square bale for erosion control market or wedding planner or nativity scene market......either one works for me, about $3 a bale


No one wants an 800 pound bale for those things besides erosion control. I don't think I could move that many small squares with this quality either. Probably sell it for grinder hay. If I can bale it. Weather report looks promising for good drying today. Supposed to be 21 percent humidity at 2 pm. Not ideal, but I'll take it. Maybe be able to bale the alfalfa tonight. It was so very close yesterday. I think it is to dry already for chopping maybe. Besides I don't know anyone right here with a chopper. And they are going to be busy chopping corn probably this week. A lot of bad hail around last week. The worst it field of mine with hail was the grass that was already cut, but it sure chopped up the 5 inch hay that was growing. I guess a good thing for getting the hay off the field.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> I had 1st cutting that laid on the ground for a week and had 2 in. of rain on it. Since everyday there was a chance it could be baled it got tedded everyday. Turned out nicer than I thought and there was still some green left, however I still called it junk and will just put it in the pen and let the steers eat what they want I I don't have to bed them for a long time. I'm glad I tedded it as much as I did cause it kept it up off the ground and next to no dust when I was tedding. I'm not sure what to say on 130 acres though, I think I would find some body to chop it back onto the field. That's a lot of mulch hay.


 I probably should have tedded it. I thought about it. But I kept thinking the weather would turn around. So I didn't want to ruin the color by tedding. In fact for the first week the rain wasn't bad. No more then a heavy dew. But then 4 days in a row with 1 inch or more. Doubtful my tedder would have survived that many acres at one time without problems. It hasn't yet. What I'm a little worried about is where the grass was in a thick windrow and the grass underneath might have died.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Our biggest problem during this record setting rainy season is actually getting the equipment in the field. It is staying too wet and soft! Forecast this week is dry, but our 20% forecasts have been 2" rains!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

azmike said:


> Our biggest problem during this record setting rainy season is actually getting the equipment in the field. It is staying too wet and soft! Forecast this week is dry, but our 20% forecasts have been 2" rains!!


That's the same here. 20% chance of rain with 1-2 inches that could include hail. In fact in the 10 percent forecast yesterday Denver got heavy rains and hail. Or 20% chance of rain and little to nothing. That's how it had been all year until a week and a half ago. I not worried about the tractor and baler in the field. But the stacker I am concerned with. This moisture we've been getting isn't from monsoons, but a front from Canada. 70 degrees the last week and a half when normally we are in the 90s. Supposed to get to 90 today.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

If it was me at that point I would just chop it. If you have access to a forage harvestor blow it back on the field. It's a good way to add organic matter and its pretty much worthless bales unless used for cattle bedding


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

With our climate, soils, and markets hay that gets rained on more than once is pretty much junk. Our ground is wet and we have heavy dew and high humidity so getting good hay to dry is a challenge, heavily rained on hay is black and slimy before you can get it baled. Since we only get one cut a year I just let it rot a bit then go in with my brush hog, or forage chopper and return it to the soil. So sense spending the time and fuel raking and baling it only to have it rot away in a bale someplace.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Trying to post a picture from my iPhone maybe it'll work maybe it won't but this is the grass I am raking again


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Teslan said:


> Trying to post a picture from my iPhone maybe it'll work maybe it won't but this is the grass I am raking again


Send Chad L a message on Facebook,(mutual friend.)See if his hay broker can use it??


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It certainly doesn't look that bad from that distance. Obviously hard to depict hay in pictures though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

21% humidity? Must be rough, won't see it that low here till the snow flies.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

mlappin said:


> 21% humidity? Must be rough, won't see it that low here till the snow flies.


yeah, I am having a harder time being sympathetic with a %21 humidity reading. AWIS has %57 as the lowest here on the next 5 days.

Marc, what is the smoke looking stuff rising in your pic?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I suppose with 21% RH you can get rained on hay dry no problem. Not sure I've ever seen the RH that low in the summer months. Typically our humidity levels run 60%+ so drying rained on hay in tough/impossible before it turns into black slime.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> Marc, what is the smoke looking stuff rising in your pic?


Come on man.....that's beetle juice on the glass. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Teslan said:


> The grass is in better shape then the alfalfa. I've sold similar alfalfa in the past for about $35 a bale. Someone will buy it. But putting up with the idiots calling thinking it's good horse hay someone is selling cheap will be a pain. I had thought about Tedding it, but I think that would have resulted in blacker hay. It rained every day since I cut it. I wouldn't have had time to ted it all. It's 130 acres in total. In no way am I leaving hay in the field. 3rd and 4th cuttings if baled right are far to valuable for that. I did that with teff and it nearly ruined the following cutting. The hay will go through the baler fine. Not worried about that. When I cut the hay the forecast was good. The next day everything changed. Though I suspect didn't get near as much rain as some of you guys get on a regular basis.





Teslan said:


> The grass is in better shape then the alfalfa. I've sold similar alfalfa in the past for about $35 a bale. Someone will buy it. But putting up with the idiots calling thinking it's good horse hay someone is selling cheap will be a pain. I had thought about Tedding it, but I think that would have resulted in blacker hay. It rained every day since I cut it. I wouldn't have had time to ted it all. It's 130 acres in total. In no way am I leaving hay in the field. 3rd and 4th cuttings if baled right are far to valuable for that. I did that with teff and it nearly ruined the following cutting. The hay will go through the baler fine. Not worried about that. When I cut the hay the forecast was good. The next day everything changed. Though I suspect didn't get near as much rain as some of you guys get on a regular basis.


Been there done that but 15 acres not 130


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Come on man.....that's beetle juice on the glass.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not beetle juice for sure. Not sure what it is but it is on the glass. Guess I need to do some glass cleaning


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Well got 70 acres of grass baled and in the barn. I decided to put it in the barn since it's only gonna look worse outside and in February it might look pretty good. Baled between 10-14% moisture. Raked it a second time today. 150 3x3 bales. It's ugly, but better looking then the trash hay on trucks I see going to the feedlot up the road. I forget sometimes that you guys have it harder to dry rained on hay then I do. Kinda why I wouldn't consider chopping it and leaving it. Have 60 acres of alfalfa to do. Hoping to start and finish baling tonight. We will see about that. Now the attached pics look better then it is. I'm not sure why it looks so green. It isn't in real life. To compare on the 2nd picture at the back of the stacker in the middle is a nearly perfect bale of hay that was in the baler when I started. Also behind the load I stacked there is my first cutting from this same field that has good color.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Teslan said:


> Trying to post a picture from my iPhone maybe it'll work maybe it won't but this is the grass I am raking again


It sure looks like there's still some colour in it. We've baled worse stuff than that this year and my cows will either bale graze it or run it through the bale shredder if it's musty or dusty. Last year we had heavy first cut alfalfa that we chopped back on the field after 6 inches of rain and 4 weeks. The second cut had lots of that garbage in it but it got chopped for my cows and they don't know any different. I'd buy it if you were next door.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Fed a semi load of alfalfa that looked worse than yours last year--3x3 squares too. Feedlot so it mixed in with everything else.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Fed a semi load of alfalfa that looked worse than yours last year--3x3 squares too. Feedlot so it mixed in with everything else.


The alfalfa looks worse then the grass. A lovely shade of brown. I'll post pic of it later. The dew came in to fast last night to bale it all. So gonna race rain this afternoon I think.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Refer back to my Aug. 16 post in this thread...with a 20% chance for rain all week according to the local TV meteorologists, I cut my 8 acres of way over mature alfalfa on Tuesday and tedded it the same day because of wet soil. Left it lay out Wednesday. A 2+ inch gully washer washed it Thursday morning, I tedded it two hours later and, knowing that it was going to turn black if it didn't get dry, I tedded it again on Friday after the visible water was gone. Knowing that I had to get off the field with rain predicted for Saturday, I raked and baled it Friday afternoon after the thermohygrometer read 58% in the windrow. Put 208 bricks of mostly stems in the barn today- no rain showed up. It was fairly bleached but not black and actually had some leaves in it. Cows will eat some of it and waste some this winter. Wonder how much the lost leaves would have added to the number of bales?


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

There's a few horse owner's around here that look for rained on hay for their insulin resistant horses. Not dusty hay but bleached out brown hay is just fine.
So, some grower's will leave their hay growing til it's way mature and on the downhill side of optimal nutrition then mow and bale.
Better feed for those sugar-sensitive horses, I guess.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I got everything baled. About 220 3x3s in total. All sold now for $45 a bale. Almost half of what I would have made if it had been premium. But better then nothing. Or better then probably the corn insurance payment that the guy across the road is going to get for his destroyed by hail corn.

The worst thing is that in the grass I think the windrow sitting there for a week and a half most likely killed the grass underneath. It isn't coming back. So I drilled new seed in those windrow places this morning just in case. If this had been more established grass it probably wouldn't have been so affected. But this is the first year for this field.


----------

